# Windows 98 auf diskette(n)



## deadline (17. April 2005)

Hi,
ich hab einen laptop, uralt. Er hat nur ein Diskettenlaufwerk. Zur Info: Es ist ein Toshiba Satellite 100 CS. 
Ich weiß von Windows 95, dass es das auf einzelnen Disketten gibt. Nun wollt ich fragen, ob es Win 98 auch auf einzelnen Disketten gibt. (wenns net zu groß ist). Oder gibt es einen anderen Weg? Also einen, der darum herumführt, ein externes Laufwerk zu kaufen, denn USB hat der noch nicht.
Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus.
mfg
chris


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. April 2005)

Das selbe Mistgerät hatte ich bis vor kurzem auch noch und habe jetzt abgestossen. Ich würde dir raten ein Adapter zu kaufen um kleine IDE Festplatten an den großen IDE Port (PC) zu klemmen, so das du die Setupfateien auf die Laptop HD kopierern kannst.

(Zum Glück hatte ich ein CDRom, aber dafür kein Diskettenlaufwerk)


----------



## deadline (18. April 2005)

danke für die info

was kostet so ein adapter und wo stecke ich den am laptop an?


----------



## JensG (18. April 2005)

Hi,
so ein Adapter kostet glaube ich so um die 10 Euro.
Am Laptop sollst du nix anstecken, sondern du kannst 
die kleine Festplatte aus dem Laptop damit an einen PC
anschließen und die Setup Dateien von der CD auf die 
Laptopfestplatte kopieren.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## deadline (18. April 2005)

die is aber (leider) nur 501 mb groß. Wie wäre die Lösung mit Microsofts Interlink und Interserver? (also die Lösung mit dem parallelen kabel)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. April 2005)

Wieviel RAM ist denn ueberhaupt in der Kiste?


----------



## deadline (18. April 2005)

16 mb,
aber das reicht, ich will ja nur win 98 drauf


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. April 2005)

War da nicht was, dass Win98 bei der Installation 32MB verlangt? Hmm, oder waren's vielleicht nur 16. Keine Ahnung. Aber irgendwas war da.
Ich hab's nie installiert, weil ich's schon immer ... fand. Win98 war eh 'ne Totgeburt. Genau wie der Pentium Pro.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (18. April 2005)

Im übrigen sollte auf Ebay das CD-Romlaufwerk, das gegern das Diskettenlaufwerk ja ausgetauscht werden kann auch nicht mehr soviel, falss sich den der Aufwand lohnt.


----------



## Ultraflip (18. April 2005)

Ich hab noch Windows 3.11 auf Disketten! Und DOS 6.22 (Man war das cool damals von 5.0 auf 6.22 upzudaten ...)

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## ParadiseCity (18. April 2005)

aaaa will auch Win 3.11 
Nostalgie PUR


----------



## Hosenwäscher (18. April 2005)

Ich hatte auch mal Windows 3.11.

Der Rechner war so groß wie ein Baum.


----------



## ParadiseCity (18. April 2005)

Wo bekomm ich denn das win 3.11 her?    *g*


----------



## Hosenwäscher (18. April 2005)

Aus dem Museum


----------



## Dr Dau (18. April 2005)

Hallo!


			
				reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> War da nicht was, dass Win98 bei der Installation 32MB verlangt?


Nein, dass mit den 32MB war bein WinME.



			
				Thomas Lindner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würde dir raten ein Adapter zu kaufen um kleine IDE Festplatten an den großen IDE Port (PC) zu klemmen, so das du die Setupfateien auf die Laptop HD kopierern kannst.


Dazu würde ich auch eine extra Partition anlegen.
So brauch man nach evtl. formatieren das ganze nicht nochmal von vorne machen. Ausserdem verlangt Win98 bei einigen Sachen die nachträglich installiert werden, die Setupfiles.
Auch würde ich die Partition so gross machen, dass dort genug Platz ist um z.b. Dokumente zu speichern.



			
				mysql_fetch_array hat gesagt.:
			
		

> die is aber (leider) nur 501 mb groß


Soooo gross ist Win98 doch nun wirklich nicht. Da ist noch genug Platz um z.b. Word/Excel zu installieren, zumindest für die 7.0.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. April 2005)

ParadiseCity hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo bekomm ich denn das win 3.11 her?  *g*


 
Und falls das Museum zu hat.
eBay


----------



## Thomas Lindner (18. April 2005)

ParadiseCity hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo bekomm ich denn das win 3.11 her?    *g*



Ebay, die haben fast alles... ^^


Achso und wegen der Festplatte, die nur soklein ist, die würde ich komprimieren, das erhöht die Kapazität, wenn auch leicht auf die Performance schlägt.


----------



## ParadiseCity (18. April 2005)

:-( shit...ebay...hätt ich auch draufkommen können *g*


----------



## puetz (18. April 2005)

Ich habe noch Windows 3.11 auf Disketten!


----------



## Dr Dau (18. April 2005)

Hallo!

Win3.11 war das beste was es überhaupt gab. Klein, schnell und stabiel.

Aber nochmal zu Win98, wenn überhaupt, brauch er 1,63MB Disketten.
Stichwort: Qcopy.
Dann muss er jemanden finden der Win98 auf Diskette hat um es zu kopieren.
Da hat er bei Win95 sicherlich grössere Chancen.

Win98 (erste Ausgabe) gab es auf Disketten.
Systemanforderungen:
486DX/66
16MB RAM
120MB - 295MB Festplattenplatz (195MB für Standardinstallation)
CD-ROM oder DVD-ROM (3,5" Disketten für Zusatzgebühr erhältlich)

(Die CD-ROM enthält Komponenten die nicht auf 3,5" Disketten zur Verfügung stehen)

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## generador (18. April 2005)

Habe hier was gefunden wie du von einer 98er CD Disketten erstellen kannst
vielleicht hilft dir das weiter

http://people.freenet.de/der_prophet_baals/computer/att/win9xcddisk.html


----------



## ParadiseCity (19. April 2005)

puetz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe noch Windows 3.11 auf Disketten!


brauchst du die noch? ?


----------



## styko (19. April 2005)

Ich hab auch nen alten Dreckslaptop, aber nur nen Diskettenlaufwerk. Was für ein CD Laufwerk kauf ich mir denn dafür am besten? Was sind das für Anschlüsse?


----------

